# Teletower



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just saw a video on this. Does anyone have it? How is it?

http://www.teletower.com/our-products


Not cheap at all. Price $3,730.05 + $4.49 shipping


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Fyi......


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jerr said:


> Fyi......


The links I put are to their website. I saw a video on FB but don't know how to share it from there.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Idk, I don't Facebook.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jerr said:


> Idk, I don't Facebook.


Jerr, I got the same search results even when I typed teletower.com in the address bar, until I put the phone browser on desktop mode. then their site loaded fine.

Looks cool, but DAMN expensive for a six foot tall scaffold. (But the savings in shipping cost make up for that)..
I love the idea of the telescoping ladder for some work and want to get one someday.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

4 grand for a product and they want to charge you 4 bucks to ship it? I would say no just for that.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

What ladder were you looking at?

HD and Amazon sell telescopic ladder. Alot cheaper then $3,700.00.

I had a employee that carried one around. It was great when you had a job that you didn't realize you needed a ladder on.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

chrisn said:


> 4 grand for a product and they want to charge you 4 bucks to ship it? I would say no just for that.


I thought $4.00 for shipping was a deal. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> What ladder were you looking at?
> 
> HD and Amazon sell telescopic ladder. Alot cheaper then $3,700.00.
> 
> I had a employee that carried one around. It was great when you had a job that you didn't realize you needed a ladder on.


I think the $3700 was for the tower scaffold thing at the bottom of the link provided. Not a telescopic ladder. Still pretty pricey. Wonder if that price is for the composite or whatever version, not the metal one.

The $4 shipping thing did kind of surprise me as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gracobucks said:


> What ladder were you looking at?
> 
> HD and Amazon sell telescopic ladder. Alot cheaper then $3,700.00.
> 
> I had a employee that carried one around. It was great when you had a job that you didn't realize you needed a ladder on.


No not the ladders the folding scaffolding. Click the link I put and scroll to the bottom. I have seen the ladders and something is telling me not to buy one. Looks unsafe.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> No not the ladders the folding scaffolding. Click the link I put and scroll to the bottom. I have seen the ladders and something is telling me not to buy one. Looks unsafe.


I kind of wonder about them for safety as well, but I have to assume or at least hope that someone's tested the heck out of them for weight ratings. I remember you and I were talking about them a short while ago where they'd come in handy in situations where you need an extension but can't get one to where it needs to go due to space limitations.

I think it was the situation where you had to feed your ladders in through a window or something like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I kind of wonder about them for safety as well, but I have to assume or at least hope that someone's tested the heck out of them for weight ratings. I remember you and I were talking about them a short while ago where they'd come in handy in situations where you need an extension but can't get one to where it needs to go due to space limitations.
> 
> I think it was the situation where you had to feed your ladders in through a window or something like that.


I've fed the ladder through a few windows since then. lol. Something about these look like they will not stand up to bigger guys using them. I could be wrong. I like the scaffolding idea but wow is it expensive.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I could probably use one of those this week when I'm doing a split stairwell with a nice big window that prevents me from leaning an extension against the one of the walls.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I could use it also. 20' ceilings to paint with a huge chandelier in the center I have to cut in. Ladder and plankl will work just fine and save me thousands on this.lol


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

The video says this platform goes to 2m height. For my American friends, that's only 6.5 ft. There are a lot cheaper ways of getting to 6.5 ft.

I do have a telescoping ladder (15.5') and I love it for it versatility and portability.


Murph


----------

